# anyone buying ENF.TO at these levels?



## millmillmillion (Apr 4, 2015)

is anyone buying at these levels ( for buy and hold longterm) ? if yes or no , state your reasons


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Did much change since you did this last week?

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/40986-ENF-TO-what-are-your-thoughts


----------

